# Where can I buy shear pins?



## ski (Jun 23, 2010)

So I just bought a 1964 Starcraft seahorse and it came with a Minnkota Endura trolling motor. The prop was missing, so I ordered a new one. I noticed the pin that goes through the Spindle??? is bent at about a 20-30 degree angle. I pulled it out with pliers.
I have no experience with motors. Where can I get a replacement pin?

ski


----------



## cavman138 (Jun 23, 2010)

Check with a local boat shop or local guy that works on trolling motors. Hopefully you have something near you.


----------



## Brine (Jun 23, 2010)

or call Minnkota. They have been very easy and fast to work with in the past.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 24, 2010)

https://www.trollingmotorparts.com/Default.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## ski (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks guys,
I found a guy that is about 20 minutes away that has them. I guess he works on Minnkota out of his home.

ski


----------



## ski (Jun 26, 2010)

Stupid me. 
I finally realized that there is a shear pin taped to the back of my new prop packaging.

ski


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 26, 2010)

ski said:


> Stupid me.
> I finally realized that there is a shear pin taped to the back of my new prop packaging.
> 
> ski



I didn't want to come across as the smart alek but I started to tell you the other day that every new replacement prop that I had ever purchased or seen came with a new shear pin. :lol:


----------

